
RANT: We need to end security questions - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/end-security-questions/
======
magnetic
> "Another issue is that there is no “standard” set of security questions.
> This means I can’t just memorize a set of 5 answers that I use for
> everything."

That's because if a "5 questions standard" existed across the industry, your
answers would be the equivalent of a single password that is identical across
all services.

(ie: if one service gets breached, you are exposed everywhere else)

~~~
madoyle
I generate random hexadecimal strings as answers to mandatory security
questions. All authentication information is stored in a password manager
entry.

